# Review: Sony A7R With Canon Glass



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 28, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15676"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15676">Tweet</a></div>
<p><a href="http://www.fredmiranda.com" target="_blank">Fred Miranda</a> has completed his review of the Sony A7R camera body using Canon EF lenses.</p>
<p>I am currently shooting with the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1008112-REG/sony_ilce7r_b_a7r_mirrorless_digital_camera.html/BI/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Sony A7R</a> and I have been extremely impressed by this little gem. The 2 native Sony/Zeiss lenses I have for the camera, the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1008123-REG/sony_sel35f28z_sonnar_t_fe_35mm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">35 f/2.8</a> and the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1008124-REG/sony_sel55f18z_sonnar_t_fe_55mm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">55 f/1.8</a> have both been terrific.</p>
<p>Fred takes the review from the side of a Canon shooter and using Canon EF lenses along with the A7R for landscape work. If you want a high megapixel camera for your Canon lenses, this may be the camera for you.</p>
<p><strong>Says Fred

</strong><em>“After a few days below sea-level in Death Valley, it’s always nice to come back home to capture a sunset by the pier in San Clemente. Watching the sky turn my favorite shade through the golden light, I still can’t believe the images churning out of this <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1008112-REG/sony_ilce7r_b_a7r_mirrorless_digital_camera.html/BI/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Sony A7R</a>. Don’t let its size fool you, this baby packs a punch. For Canon photographers interested in landscape or studio photography, it’s a non-brainer. Combining this body with your arsenal of high quality Canon glass, makes for an unstoppable team.”</em></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.fredmiranda.com/A7R-review/" target="_blank">Read the full review</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1008112-REG/sony_ilce7r_b_a7r_mirrorless_digital_camera.html/BI/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Sony A7R at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 28, 2014)

Those are very compelling images. It doesn't sound like dealing with adapters is ideal, yet, but the A7R sounds like a great platform for using vintage glass! 

I have to say again, though - those are some great looking landscapes, and the shadow recovery section is also very impressive.


----------



## hiZis (Jan 28, 2014)

Made me extremely sad once again, when I saw this shadow recovery by Canon compared to others. :'(


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 28, 2014)

hiZis said:


> Made me extremely sad once again, when I saw this shadow recovery by Canon compared to others. :'(



This review affirms my wish that we could have a universal lens mount system so we could freely mix bodies and lenses as we choose. I think it would also create some consumer-friendly market pressure.

On the other hand, yesterday's "junk" news about Sony makes me think that Sony can't endure much more market pressure.


----------



## pj1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Those are very compelling images. It doesn't sound like dealing with adapters is ideal, yet, but the A7R sounds like a great platform for using vintage glass!
> 
> I have to say again, though - those are some great looking landscapes, and the shadow recovery section is also very impressive.



+1

Dustin, your words sum up my thoughts precisely. There are some quirks with adapters, particularly obtaining a perfectly centred one as well as the 'reflection' issue (with some work arounds noted).

As AF is not its strong point, it sounds not an ideal combination for moving subjects (understandably, where current DSLRs still rule the roost).

However, the definition (36MP) and ability to lift shadows with little negative impact on noise & detail is great. Hoping for a similar Canon offering in the future. But at this stage I'm still thankful with my Canon 7D! 

Paul


----------



## t.linn (Jan 29, 2014)

hiZis said:


> Made me extremely sad once again, when I saw this shadow recovery by Canon compared to others. :'(



Exactly. It isn't even the resolution that appeals to me. It's the DR. The sad sack shadows in the Canon images bring to mind so many potentially satisfying captures that will never see the light of day because of my 5D3's sensor. I hope Novoflex follows through with their adapter to make the process of using my favorite Canon lenses feel like less of a kludge.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jan 29, 2014)

Well, I think this is comparing apples to oranges. Reasons...


5D MK III is about two years old.
The A7R with it's 36MP sensor is 2x the size anything Canon offers.What it should be compared to is MF or the D800
Just about every other specification makes it geared for the MF/D800 crowd. It has no business doing anything that requires speed. Landscape/fashion-portrait: okay

I think it's an awesome camera and the price rocks! If you have the money to spend, cool. It's a Leica M9 competitor and for what it offers, especially the price, I'd take it!


----------



## Ricku (Jan 29, 2014)

Can I have a sensor from Sony in my 5D4 please?


----------



## l_d_allan (Jan 29, 2014)

*Will Samyang full-frame E mount lenses work on Sony A7r without adapter?*

I'm wondering if the combination of Sony A7r + Samyang full frame E mount lenses will work, without an adapter. Anyone tried this combination?

One of the images from the Fred Miranda article was from using a Samyang 14mm, but didn't indicate if this was a Samyang 14 in Canon mount with an adapter, or was the Samyang "native".


----------



## MichaelHodges (Jan 29, 2014)

To have that kind of DR recovery for wildlife shooting would be amazing.

But, I like Canon's lenses, so I'm willing to stick it out another year or two.

At this point Canon just needs to concede defeat and us the Sony sensors.


----------



## Badger (Jan 29, 2014)

> Well, I think this is comparing apples to oranges. Reasons...
> 
> 5D MK III is about two years old.
> The A7R with it's 36MP sensor is 2x the size anything Canon offers.What it should be compared to is MF or the D800
> ...



Unfortunately Canon is only offering two year old oranges now :-( 
I feel like I just bought a Mercedes, and my neighbor rolled up in a Bentley.


----------



## canonvoir (Jan 29, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> To have that kind of DR recovery for wildlife shooting would be amazing.
> 
> But, I like Canon's lenses, so I'm willing to stick it out another year or two.
> 
> At this point Canon just needs to concede defeat and us the Sony sensors.



You are right. We buy into the eco system (lenses). But man, those sensors produce some EXCELLENT photos. It is hard to believe the shadow recover section. I agree, unless Canon has something up their sleeve, they should think hard about using the Sony Sensors.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Jan 29, 2014)

It seems to me that putting big lenses on a compact body kinda negates the advantage of compactness. That leaves the great sensor as an advantage, but still, the practical advantages over say a 5D3 or D800 are not that great.

Your mileage will certainly vary!


----------



## bleephotography (Jan 29, 2014)

drmikeinpdx said:


> It seems to me that putting big lenses on a compact body kinda negates the advantage of compactness. That leaves the great sensor as an advantage, but still, the practical advantages over say a 5D3 or D800 are not that great.
> 
> Your mileage will certainly vary!



I keep hearing this argument but let's be honest, who doesn't appreciate a few less grams? It's when the body is so small comparative to the lens that it creates such an imbalance that it is even less comfortable than the same lens + larger body that it really negates the value. Adding a grip onto the a7/R might be more comfortable say with a 24-70L attached than with a 6D and the same lens - weight is weight, or lack thereof, in my opinion.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jan 29, 2014)

drmikeinpdx said:


> It seems to me that putting big lenses on a compact body kinda negates the advantage of compactness. That leaves the great sensor as an advantage, but still, the practical advantages over say a 5D3 or D800 are not that great.
> 
> Your mileage will certainly vary!


I was thinking the same thing if I think of the camera as a compact. Big lens makes it impractical. But if you think of it as a DSLR competitor, then it becomes much more interesting. It's like a stripped down DSLR. For my fashion work, it would be an excellent camera to use in many levels.


----------



## Cali_PH (Jan 29, 2014)

bleephotography said:


> drmikeinpdx said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to me that putting big lenses on a compact body kinda negates the advantage of compactness. That leaves the great sensor as an advantage, but still, the practical advantages over say a 5D3 or D800 are not that great.
> ...



I agree; and as a landscape guy, I'm always looking to shed some weight on those longer hikes where I need to take water, food, etc. in addition to camera gear. I think I may rent of these for a 2 week trip to Utah & Arizona I have coming up.


----------



## Famateur (Jan 29, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> At this point Canon just needs to concede defeat and us the Sony sensors.



Given Sony's financial struggles (particularly the Moody's downgrade), I can imagine a scenario in which Sony sells off its imaging division in order to stay afloat in other areas (TVs, computers, phones, etc.). I wonder if Canon might consider buying Sony's imaging division and/or patents. That could be exciting. Although, the downside is that there would be less pressure on Canon to innovate, so we'd get the short-term gain of Sony's current sensors, but could that be at the expense of long-term innovation/competition?

It'll be interesting to see what happens. My guess is that Canon is always working on new/innovative sensor tech. Whether/when we see it, of course, depends on effectiveness of the tech, reliability, production capability, competition, market conditions, et cetera. Canon may move slowly, but I'd be very surprised if a significant jump in sensor performance doesn't come along in the next 1-3 years.


----------



## Aglet (Jan 29, 2014)

if you want AF performance with that kind of IQ then there's still D800/e. tho I think the Sony has a slight IQ edge now.
or ABC for crop sensor bodies (anybody but canon)

But I've been considering that Sony as well, as it would do what I use the d800s for now and give me plenty more options for adapting all kinds of glass to it that the Nikon cannot take with its long register distance.
darn d800 depreciation...

Oh well, I'll cheer myself up and pre-order a Fuji X-T1 to play with.


----------



## dufflover (Jan 29, 2014)

The Sony A7 with adapters was touted as the little savior (or at least stop gap!) for people wanting Sony sensors with their Canon glass.
Looks like it lives up to it.


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 29, 2014)

drmikeinpdx said:


> It seems to me that putting big lenses on a compact body kinda negates the advantage of compactness. That leaves the great sensor as an advantage, but still, the practical advantages over say a 5D3 or D800 are not that great.
> 
> Your mileage will certainly vary!



Depends what you shoot.

If you need fast AF and tracking capabilities, then yes, the 5D3 is the better choice.

If you do comfortable studio work, then yes, the D800 is the better choice.

If you go around a lot, if you shoot static subjects, if you shoot on a tripod a lot, then the a7r is the best thing out there. 

I would also like to point out that this article is about adding an a7r to your Canon kit rather than full-switching to Sony. It lets you get the goodness of that sensor without a heavy investment in new glass.


----------



## Sella174 (Jan 29, 2014)

drmikeinpdx said:


> It seems to me that putting big lenses on a compact body kinda negates the advantage of compactness. That leaves the great sensor as an advantage, but still, the practical advantages over say a 5D3 or D800 are not that great.
> 
> Your mileage will certainly vary!



C'mon, as soon as you are attaching the lens to the tripod, the size of the camera (in the context of this thread) becomes irrelevant.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 29, 2014)

I've seen a lot of Canon users using this camera for their landscape acts until Canon releases its own comparable camera. The Sony center guy located in my place (Kuala Lumpur) told me that a lot of users inquire about the A7r and immediately ask where to buy an adapter (then buy them). It's just fortunate that both Sony and the third-party seller of the adapter is located in the same floor and at the same mall. Most of my colleagues here are either macro and/or landscape shooters. I myself, am waiting for cheap second hand ones from the market to use for my landscape photos.


----------



## LightandMotion (Jan 29, 2014)

verysimplejason said:


> I've seen a lot of Canon users using this camera for their landscape acts until Canon releases its own comparable camera. The Sony center guy located in my place (Kuala Lumpur) told me that a lot of users inquire about the A7r and immediately ask where to buy an adapter (then buy them). It's just fortunate that both Sony and the third-party seller of the adapter is located in the same floor and at the same mall. Most of my colleagues here are either macro and/or landscape shooters. I myself, am waiting for cheap second hand ones from the market to use for my landscape photos.



Downunder, the adaptor is included in the camera price (as well as the battery grip). Sony have done their marketing.

http://www.digitalcamerawarehouse.com.au/prod10464.htm


----------



## brad-man (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh how I wish Sony could arrange to release this in a fully functional EF mount._ I don't want no stinking adapter..._


----------



## funkboy (Jan 29, 2014)

brad-man said:


> Oh how I wish Sony could arrange to release this in a fully functional EF mount._ I don't want no stinking adapter..._



The Metabones used by Fred is about as close as you're gonna get, which is pretty close...


----------



## funkboy (Jan 29, 2014)

This is pretty awesome; I hope some Canon marketing folks see Fred's article.

These photos look like they came out of a Phase One or something.

Good to see that the latest Canon glass can really handle the demands of the hi rez sensor (& the Samyang and FD glass did pretty well too!)


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 29, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Hmm, there's something wrong with this thread: nobody is saying "We don't need that shadow detail" or "Shadow detail isn't important of you expose properly" or "Sony's better DR isn't required if you shoot properly."
> 
> Where did all of those folks go?



Perhaps because no one ever did say that. All that has been said is that the difference is not a deal breaker for them.


----------



## infared (Jan 29, 2014)

Badger said:


> > Well, I think this is comparing apples to oranges. Reasons...
> >
> > 5D MK III is about two years old.
> > The A7R with it's 36MP sensor is 2x the size anything Canon offers.What it should be compared to is MF or the D800
> ...



...but his Bentley cost less money? 
I am disappointed with this news, like every one here (especially one's like myself who were early adopters and paid $3400 for my 5D3 body)...but in pretty much every other aspect my 5D3 can shoot circles around the Sony. ...and let me remind myself that I sold two 32" prints this week (one shot at 2500 ISO) and my customers were extremely happy.


----------



## tron (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice, now Fred Miranda could use a Canon 5D2 and/or 5D3 and/or 6D with the dual_iso ML module and let us know how they compare to Sony...


----------



## weixing (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi,


dilbert said:


> LightandMotion said:
> 
> 
> > verysimplejason said:
> ...


 So the heavy shutter I feel when trying out the camera is the real... Why they need a shutter?? Isn't vibration free a selling point for Mirrorless camera?? 

Have a nice day.


----------



## infared (Jan 29, 2014)

I was thinking some more about the FM article...and I don't know about anyone else...but I am not taking 1000's of dollars worth of "precise" camera gear out into the field and relying on a glue-in-felt fix that I have to perform myself. (I totally have the skillset to do the fix, too) on a possibly off-center adapter (God that is funny!). If Metabones is selling expensive adapters for top-notch precision camera gear and they are that poorly made...um...NO THANKS. I am just going to keep shooting with my 5D3 and lenses like my 17mm TSE and do my job as a photographer and get great exposures or just HDR (tastefully) when need be when I have that opportunity. Plus...I do not have the spare pocket change to just run out and purchase a $2400 camera body plus a poorly made adapter to get to the latest supposed state of photographic nirvana. That Sony sensor is waaaaay cool...but I am just going to keep my wits about me and see how this all develops....oh and in the meantime keep creating images with the INCREDIBLE equipment that I already have!


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jan 29, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Hmm, there's something wrong with this thread: nobody is saying "We don't need that shadow detail" or "Shadow detail isn't important of you expose properly" or "Sony's better DR isn't required if you shoot properly."
> 
> Where did all of those folks go?



They are still here. Pretty sure they stopped caring after the first 100 times this conversation has been rehashed though.

FWIW, I don't think anyone has ever said having the extra bit of DR and cleaner shadow detail wouldn't be nice to have. The core of what most of us have said though is that the extra amount provided by the Sony sensor is not absolutely necessary in many people's work/play (especially when images are properly exposed). Furthermore, we should continue to note that the DR and detail increase is only in the lower ISO ranges which many of us don't always shoot in.

I would love to have a new Canon sensor with cleaner output in every way. As a matter of fact, I have and am still mildly playing with the idea of picking up an A7R just out of curiosity. But even if I don't, I am still going to be making the images that I need/want exactly as I intended them to be without issue.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 29, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15676\"></glusone></div><div style=\"float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;\"><a href=\"https://twitter.com/share\" class=\"twitter-share-button\" data-count=\"vertical\" data-url=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15676\">Tweet</a></div>
> <p><a href=\"http://www.fredmiranda.com\" target=\"_blank\">Fred Miranda</a> has completed his review of the Sony A7R camera body using Canon EF lenses.</p>
> <p>I am currently shooting with the <a href=\"http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1008112-REG/sony_ilce7r_b_a7r_mirrorless_digital_camera.html/BI/2466/kbid/3296\" target=\"_blank\">Sony A7R</a> and I have been extremely impressed by this little gem. The 2 native Sony/Zeiss lenses I have for the camera, the <a href=\"http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1008123-REG/sony_sel35f28z_sonnar_t_fe_35mm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296\" target=\"_blank\">35 f/2.8</a> and the <a href=\"http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1008124-REG/sony_sel55f18z_sonnar_t_fe_55mm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296\" target=\"_blank\">55 f/1.8</a> have both been terrific.</p>
> <p>Fred takes the review from the side of a Canon shooter and using Canon EF lenses along with the A7R for landscape work. If you want a high megapixel camera for your Canon lenses, this may be the camera for you.</p>
> ...


Excellent review ... I have the a7 and the Metabones adapter, but now I'm thinking of getting the a7R and permanently having my 16-35 f/2.8 L II mounted on it for landscape images :-\


----------



## Famateur (Jan 29, 2014)

Nalle Puh said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelHodges said:
> ...



That's an excellent point relative to the sensor market. If I understand your point correctly, you're saying it might not make sense to sell off a division that is doing well in its sector. I'm curious, though, what proportion Sony's imaging division is to the rest of _Sony_ and/or what that division is valued at, should it be shopped to other companies. Could the success of the sensor division make it _more _attractive to sell if the company needs an infusion of cash to stay afloat?

Obviously, I don't have all of Sony's financials in front of me, but it's interesting (to me, anyway) to contemplate the possibility of Sony selling off its sensor/imaging division, where Canon could be a potential buyer...


----------



## Hill Benson (Jan 29, 2014)

Awesome, I'm going to keep using my 5D3 anyway because I enjoy the challenge of shooting with low DR! ;D


----------



## Ricku (Jan 30, 2014)

Famateur said:


> Obviously, I don't have all of Sony's financials in front of me, but it's interesting (to me, anyway) to contemplate the possibility of Sony selling off its sensor/imaging division, where Canon could be a potential buyer...


Sony's sensor division is not going anywhere. In fact, it is expanding.

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sony-buys-nintento-chip-factory-to-increase-the-cmos-sensor-production/


----------



## bholliman (Jan 30, 2014)

Excellent article by FM. The shadow recovery of the a7r files is impressive.

I have a long way to go before my photography skills catch up to the capabilities of my excellent Canon equipment, so I'll be keeping an eye on this from the sidelines. I think its healthy for the industry and good for the consumer that Sony is pushing the envelope here.



infared said:


> I was thinking some more about the FM article...and I don't know about anyone else...but I am not taking 1000's of dollars worth of "precise" camera gear out into the field and relying on a glue-in-felt fix that I have to perform myself. (I totally have the skillset to do the fix, too) on a possibly off-center adapter (God that is funny!). If Metabones is selling expensive adapters for top-notch precision camera gear and they are that poorly made...um...NO THANKS.



+1. I'm really surprised the quality of the supposedly high-end Metabones adapter is so irregular.


----------



## keke-dodo (Jan 30, 2014)

Just curious about the following 2 questions to compare the image quality:

1. will a 30+mp upscaled picture looks the same quality to it's original 21mp by Canon 5D III, disregard the picture size/number of pixel difference

2. how will the shadow recovery comparison look like, if using original 5D III 21mp raw vs. Sony 30+mp raw, after recovery?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 30, 2014)

keke-dodo said:


> Just curious about the following 2 questions to compare the image quality:
> 
> 1. will a 30+mp upscaled picture looks the same quality to it's original 21mp by Canon 5D III, disregard the picture size/number of pixel difference
> 
> 2. how will the shadow recovery comparison look like, if using original 5D III 21mp raw vs. Sony 30+mp raw, after recovery?


Welcome to CR
1. No it will not be the same if you are printing it ... indistinguishable for website use.
2. Sony 36MP sensor will out resolve the 5D MK III in shadow recovery.


----------



## DigglerDawg (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello all. I've monitored this forum for several years but only just decided to join.

This story has interested and tempted me. I'm primarily a landscape photographer and own a 1DS III and some decent glass. Whilst the camera has been a trusty workhorse and delivered some great images, I've often been disappointed with the dynamic range and softness in RAW. I must accept that I'm using probably 7-year old technology now and it appears that lower-priced prosumer products are equalling and in some cases surpassing the IQ of my trusty old box.

For some time now I've been sure that a combination of a few criterea would tempt me into purchasing a new full-frame body:- Greater DR, greater resolution, less higher-iso noise, less weight. I don't care much for better/faster autofocus, framerates etc etc.

To those who might question these requirements:
DR has always been limiting to me, I've always missed the extra that seemed to be afforded by decent 35mm film. I'm often shooting into the light, whether the sun is visible or not. I filter many of my shots and often still need to combine heavy filtering and blending techniques - if I can reduce the need to do this, all the better.

Resolution - 21MP used to be BIG, it's become about average now. I often print landscapes large and would love not to have to interpolate. The extra detail offered by higher resolution is always going to benefit my images, regardless.

ISO - It's true I shoot predominantly low-iso long esposures, but I also find myself in situations where higher-iso is needed. On the 1DS III, I'm hesitant to run above 400iso when I want a clean image. It seems to me that high-iso IQ is the area that has improved most in those 7 years.

So, I'm now in a position where I feel tempted by a little Sony which appears to offer the things I'd benefit from. I could probably fund its purchase by selling the 1DS III (retaining my glass). My question is; should I? Do you guys think I'll realise significant improvement from such a move, or so little I should stay-put?

Thanks for your time


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 30, 2014)

DigglerDawg said:


> Resolution - 21MP used to be BIG, it's become about average now. I often print landscapes large and would love not to have to interpolate. The extra detail offered by higher resolution is always going to benefit my images, regardless.
> 
> ISO - It's true I shoot predominantly low-iso long esposures, but I also find myself in situations where higher-iso is needed. On the 1DS III, I'm hesitant to run above 400iso when I want a clean image. It seems to me that high-iso IQ is the area that has improved most in those 7 years.
> 
> ...


Welcome to CR.
Going by what you've mentioned, and *IF* your work involves shooting landscapes and "general purpose/walk-around" focal lengths, then the Sony a7R will give far superior images then the 1DS III ... but keep in mind that there are only 3 good quality native lenses at the moment (i.e. 24-70 f/4, 35 f/2.8 & 55 f/1.8 lenses) and the maximum number of lenses Sony plans on releasing (till the end of 2015) is 15 (not sure how many will be useful for your needs) also Sony does have a reputation for dropping several of their product lines ... but you can use all the Canon EF lenses with the Metabones adapter ... I bought a7 as a supplement/compliment to my existing Canon gear and I will not sell my Canon glass or the 5D MK III ... personally, if I was in your place I wouldn't sell the 1DS III, but I would still get the a7R, if I can afford it.


----------



## DigglerDawg (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks Rienzphotoz,

Yes, I would be shooting 90% landscape and would anticipate solely using my existing lenses via an adapter, particularly the tilt/shift.

I fear perhaps your right - There's a lot of sense in keeping the 1DS III and saving the money for something else in addition, rather than replacement, at least to begin with.

Interesting that you think it would still be a worthwhile investment. I've ignored the A7 in favour of the A7R for obvious reasons, but do you notice a significant improvement in general image quality and DR over your 5D III?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 30, 2014)

DigglerDawg said:


> but do you notice a significant improvement in general image quality and DR over your 5D III?


Absolutely! ... but the a7R is even more awesome for landscapes, the difference between that and the 5D MK III is significant.
I plan on getting the a7R as well, sometime before end of June, to be used specifically for landscape photography.


----------



## DigglerDawg (Jan 30, 2014)

Interesting, thanks very much for your replies.

Heh, I always manage to find people who's opinions encourage me to spend more money! ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 30, 2014)

DigglerDawg said:


> I always manage to find people who's opinions encourage me to spend more money! ;D


Welcome to the club brother ;D


----------



## lenstrack26 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hmmm.....What am I missing? Since most of the discussion here centers on landscape photography and DR, why not bracket the exposures and use a restrained HDR approach, or even combine the shots manually in Photoshop to optimize detail? Granted this would not work perfectly in every situation (windy conditions -- waving plants, or at the coast with moving waves or wildlife in motion), but it might help to level the playing field. Also, suppressing noise in the shadows with a Photoshop plug-in should help, too. Admittedly an extra step, but better than spending $2400 plus purchasing an unreliable adaptor. Just sayin'.............


----------



## DigglerDawg (Jan 30, 2014)

You kinda answered your own question there. My landscape work often receives the restrained blending/HDR treatment but, being primarily coastal and windy, the less I need to use extra exposures, the better. cloud and water movement, as well as any loose objects in the scene can cause all sorts of problems and bizarre effects after blending. I'm not entirely sure how much the extra DR translates to my style, but for me at least, every stop is gold-dust.

Whether it's worth the financial outlay or not is what I'm trying to figure out. Certainly if I was upgrading from highly inferior, cheaper gear, it'd be worth every penny.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 31, 2014)

lenstrack26 said:


> Hmmm.....What am I missing? Since most of the discussion here centers on landscape photography and DR, why not bracket the exposures and use a restrained HDR approach, or even combine the shots manually in Photoshop to optimize detail? Granted this would not work perfectly in every situation (windy conditions -- waving plants, or at the coast with moving waves or wildlife in motion), but it might help to level the playing field. Also, suppressing noise in the shadows with a Photoshop plug-in should help, too. Admittedly an extra step, but better than spending $2400 plus purchasing an unreliable adaptor. Just sayin'.............


For almost 2 years I have used "restrained HDR approach" with my 5D MK III and I like it very much. However for those who are not interested in HDR (even if it is "restrained") there are several benefits to having a Sony a7R
*1. *Superior image quality for landscapes
*2.* Generally landscape photographers tend to travel quite a bit, so they will appreciate the light weight
*3.* You can use superior optics from Canon or Nikon e.g. Canon EF 14mm f/2.8 prime lens or the Nikon 14-24 f/2.8 lens.
*4.* It makes for a great back-up body
Considering its strengths, $2300 is a reasonable amount of money (if one can afford it) for the a7R.
Finally, it seems to me that your comment about "unreliable adapter" is based on what you read online, instead of actually having used it ... in addition to owning the Metabones adapter, I have met 8 people (in Australia, Singapore & the Middle East) that own the Metabones adapter (3 Nikon & 5 Canon versions) and all of them are very happy with their excellently performing Metabones adapters ... all products including the most expensive Canon/Nikon lenses will have variation from copy to copy, yes there will be some that will have a problem, but that does not stop people from buying them.
Obviously it is not for everyone ... for photographers who already have some excellent UWA lenses and want to get even better results than their current camera and they can spare/afford $2300+$350 (Camera+adapter), then this is a fantastic camera for landscape.


----------



## jonsjons (Feb 1, 2014)

ok, so I've been seriously considering picking up the a7r and metabones adapter for a while now, but I've been waiting for more info on the corner issues with wideangle lenses. this review is encouraging, but for my landscape work I often shoot REALLY wide - my favorite lenses for this are the Sigma 12-24 and Nikon 14-24. what do you guys think? does this sound like a good idea? the a7r would make a great hiking camera, and if image quality is better than my 5d2 it may take over all of the on-tripod duties....


----------



## Albi86 (Feb 3, 2014)

jonsjons said:


> ok, so I've been seriously considering picking up the a7r and metabones adapter for a while now, but I've been waiting for more info on the corner issues with wideangle lenses. this review is encouraging, but for my landscape work I often shoot REALLY wide - my favorite lenses for this are the Sigma 12-24 and Nikon 14-24. what do you guys think? does this sound like a good idea? the a7r would make a great hiking camera, and if image quality is better than my 5d2 it may take over all of the on-tripod duties....



DSLR lenses usually have no problem at all. The problem with WA can occur with RF lenses.


----------

